# Wolfgang Musculus on baptism and the sacramental sense of scripture



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 30, 2020)

Here someone will ask whether the apostle was right to say that because you have been baptized you have put on Christ, when it is clear that there are all kinds of people who have been baptized but who are strangers to the grace and Spirit of Christ, like Simon Magus for example, whom nobody would claim had ever really put on Christ.

Those who are baptized put on Christ in a sacramental way, but only those who go beyond the sacrament and put him on in actual fact are real Christians. Undoubtedly there were many Galatians who had not really put him on but had only made a profession of Christianity and been sacramentally baptized. Paul was right to say that whoever has been baptized has put on Christ, as long as you understand this in a sacramental sense. This sacramental way of speaking is common in Scripture.

For the reference, see Wolfgang Musculus on baptism and the sacramental sense of scripture.


----------

